# my 1973 401a loader has a steering problem



## demon (Jan 28, 2021)

when i turn the steering to the left it takes 2 turns of the wheel to turn right turn no problem turns right away,what could be the problem.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy demon, welcome to the tractor forum. 

Sounds to me like you are having problems with your power steering control valve. I saw a rebuild kit on the internet for about $60. Rebuilt valves run about $600.


----------



## demon (Jan 28, 2021)

sixbales said:


> Howdy demon, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Sounds to me like you are having problems with your power steering control valve. I saw a rebuild kit on the internet for about $60. Rebuilt valves run about $600.


Thanks


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Have you checked all steering components for wear. Is steering arm tight on tapered splined shaft under steering valve body. Are bushings/bearing snug on bellcrank under fuel tank? Are all 6 tie rod ends snug?


----------



## demon (Jan 28, 2021)

thanks , i adjusted the in and out front adj. rods , now same amount of turns on wheel now ill check for play in all components , thanks


----------



## demon (Jan 28, 2021)

demon said:


> thanks , i adjusted the in and out front adj. rods , now same amount of turns on wheel now ill check for play in all components , thanks


----------

